# Spinal Coding - Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated



## Colleen25 (Feb 1, 2010)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Our physician is coding CPT 63045 (Laminectomy, facetectomy and foraminotomy) with CPT code 63287 (Laminectomy for biopsy/excision of intraspinal neoplasm; intradural, intramedullary, cervical) *which are bundled*?  Is it appropriate to un-bundle with modifier 59, or no because they were performed at the same levels C6-C7?  Thanks!

Codes he's billing

Laminectomy for decompression C1-C7
63045-C1
63048-C2
63048-C3
63048-C4
63048-C5
63048-C6
63048-C7
63048-C8
Intradural exploration for itramedullary tumor C6-C7


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2010)

Colleen25 said:


> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Our physician is coding CPT 63045 (Laminectomy, facetectomy and foraminotomy) with CPT code 63287 (Laminectomy for biopsy/excision of intraspinal neoplasm; intradural, intramedullary, cervical) *which are bundled*?  Is it appropriate to un-bundle with modifier 59, or no because they were performed at the same levels C6-C7?  Thanks!
> 
> Codes he's billing
> 
> ...



You've posted 63287 (thoracolumbar) in your question but I believe you meant 63285 (*cervical*) since your levels are for the cervical region.  In my opinion, 63045 would be included in 63285 since 63285 is per region.  It appears your better off reporting 63045 + 63048 x 6 (assuming there is supportive documentation).  The work RVU's for 63045/63048=*38.77* (total) whereas 63285 has work RVU's of *38.05*.  Also, I noticed you have 63048 for _C-8_ but your previous reference indicates C1-C7. The cervical spine only contains 7 vertebrae. Not sure what you're referencing for C-8.

Does anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Colleen25 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca, you are correct it was 63285 and C1-C7 (I was obviously in a hurry)  Thanks again for your help!!

Colleen


----------

